# Weber kettle probe



## gnarbrah (Mar 15, 2015)

So my wife got me a 22" one touch for my birthday in December and I'm in love with it!  Why is the simplest thing the best??  Anyway I'm sure it's been discussed a million times but why doesn't weber incorporate a probe port as standard fare?  This day and age anybody worth their salt knows a good therm pays for itself in perfect meat in no time. Anyway I got tired of running cords through the top vent and spent a grand total of 7 minutes doing this:













image.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Mar 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Mar 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Mar 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Mar 15, 2015






Now I just need to stop ignoring my mini wsm...


----------



## b-one (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks nice great gift you got!


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 15, 2015)

How'd you drill the hole? I have to do this for my kettle and Wsm!


----------



## timberjet (Mar 15, 2015)

I see Weber sells silicone gaskets for this now. I saw them on their virtual bullet site. The new WSM's have them so I wouldn't be surprised to see them on the upcoming Kettles soon.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 15, 2015)

Gnarbrah said:


> So my wife got me a 22" one touch for my birthday in December and I'm in love with it! Why is the simplest thing the best?? Anyway I'm sure it's been discussed a million times but why doesn't weber incorporate a probe port as standard fare? This day and age anybody worth their salt knows a good therm pays for itself in perfect meat in no time. Anyway I got tired of running cords through the top vent and spent a grand total of 7 minutes doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my performer so much. What kind of Bit did you use? I hear that enamel is tough to get through.


----------



## gnarbrah (Mar 15, 2015)

Used some painters tape to keep chipping to a minimum. Started small and worked up to a 3/8" bit. Don't have a unibit...
Easy enough!  Hit it with some high temp grill paint just for kicks since I had some left over from the mini build.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks. Weber rulz!


----------



## gnarbrah (Mar 15, 2015)

Kind of depressed. Only doing two chicken breasts tonight but at least I get to play with it!













image.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Mar 15, 2015


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 5, 2015)

I used a spring loaded punch to make a small indentation on my Weber 1-Touch Gold kettle lid.  This provides enough grip for a good drill bit to bite and make the hole using a variable speed battery-powered hand drill.  I used this approach for the dial thermo I put in the lid and the probe port for the smoker temp.

HTH


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 5, 2015)

Great idea!

Put a Brinkmann dial therm in the lid of mine not too long ago, back before I had my MAV733. Gives me a general idea of what's going on in there, fwiw.

Will be doing this soon for sure!













IMG-20150321-00523.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------

